# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  One Handed PS4 Controller Hack With 3D Printed Parts - By Ben Heck

## Maggie

Have you ever had an urge to play a PS4 Game or any video game system for that matter with one hand?  Perhaps you are eating, scratching an itch, or doing any of dozens of other things with your other hand.  Or on a more serious note, perhaps you don't have 2 hands.  Well, Modder Ben Heck has figured out a way to hack a PS4 controller, add in a few 3D printed parts, some super glue and hot glue, to allow you to do just that.  

Ben gained fame a few years back when he modders an Xbox 360 controller to work with one hand as well.  He later donated that controller to the Able Gamers Foundation, which is for disabled children.  The hack is pretty labor intensive so Ben does sell the controllers on his website for $350 a piece.  Ben also customizes a variety of other controllers for one handed use.  You can see his rates at his site:  http://benheck.com/store

Check out the video below to see how it's done:




Here is Ben's Creation, The One Handed PS4 controller:

----------


## Larry

Ben Heck knows his stuff.  The price is a bit crazy though.  I just love reading about people who have used 3d printing to make other's every lives more fulfilling.  Way to go!

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Last year, Ben Heck, Community Manager at Make: Magazine, created a one-handed mod for a PS4 controller using 3D printing to allow for adapted use. Individuals who face some sort of handicap still want to play video games, and they should have the option to do so. Heck's one-handed mod was a great start, but couldn't solve every problem. In the face of requests from those who would like to have more adaptations, Heck turned to 3D printed parts again to create another design. He has now come up with a mod to the controller's thumbstick, which will work on the Xbox 360 and Xbox One controllers. The modifications incorporate a base that presses onto the thumbstick of the controller, as well as extension pieces and an end piece for use. Check out details in the full article: http://3dprint.com/41234/3d-print-game-controller/


Below is a photo of the modified controller:

----------


## Geoff

I am confused, he does this in a feel good manner but charges $350 per controller? that seems a bit rough.

----------

